# Question about bait - using mult. goldfish?



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

I plan on fishing tomarrow night at the Ohio River, but I don't have time to make it to the bait shop before I go. What I was thinking of doing for bait is going to Meijer and buying some those feeder fish. Since these fish are normally smaller then the goldfish I would get at the bait shop, I was thinking of maybe hooking 2 or 3 up on the same hook. Anyone ever try this? or am I thinking crazy?


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

ummmmm????? huh? I am going to use circle hooks...and what do you have plenty of? Lost me on that one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It might work dmb, give it a shot and let us know how it goes.

Bobberfisher is coming across as being a general poopoo head, so he confuses all of us very easily.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

O.K. Will do. Maybe I'll catch a :B


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about the clown that was posting guys.anyways, cwcarper has put several smaller baits on a hook and done quite well..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I have done this alot with baby shad, now I cant remember catching much, but I never do catch much!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

IS there a petstore like Petsmart, Jack, etc... in your area? You can usually get large Feeder goldfish for $3 a dozen or so.

Yea, I wich I would have been on when these two clown were on. Obviusly they dont know me well, I wish i spent alot of time fishing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess when your as good as I am , people tend to be jealous!, Right JACK!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

hey bryan...............WRONG!


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

never thought about trying petsmart....I usually go to Meijer. Thanks for the suggestion. I'll try petsmart instead of Meijer.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> hey bryan...............WRONG!



BWAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

dmbfanatpsu, I use to have a pet flathead that LOVED to eat the 25 cent feeders from Pet Smart... they are pretty good size.. probably the same ones mellon is talking about 12 for 3


----------



## dmbfanatpsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Update: Didn't catch anything or even get a bite. Fished from about 9PM to 1AM from where the Licking River meets the Ohio.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a tough spot, I've fished it too. Got the same results you did, I've heard White Castle French fries are best down there *LOL*
Also heard a whole bunch of fish stories there too. I guess it's like anywhere on the river, sometimes it's hot, sometimes it's not.


----------

